# FS: THULE ROOF RACK w/ FAIRING



## djptr (Jun 3, 2012)

Please see craigslist ad for info. Thanks. 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/spo/3664293642.html


----------



## djptr (Jun 3, 2012)

bump


----------

